# jelloway creek trout...it is possible



## cnyiceguy (Apr 13, 2012)

One late April back in the mid 70s my father and I decided to try Jelloway creek for smallmouth. I fished downstream and he fished upstream from a bridge. We met back at the car in a couple of hours. I caught a few smallmouth, but the biggest surprise of a feisty rainbow about 12 inches long. I also lost a couple. I was one proud 15 yo! I finally worked my way back upstream to my Dad. Smilin' like a PES, I proudly displayed my trout. My Dad says, nice job, but is that all you caught? I told him I had a couple jump off too. I asked him if he caught anything, and he told me to look in his fish bag in a small spring hole along the bank. His contained 7 nice 10-13 inch rainbows (limit was 10 then). Anyway, we caught trout along the upper stretches Jelloway creek for about 4 years. We found out Apple Valley stocked trout in the lake when it was build and they were escapees. But they did stay in the creek for a long time and always had full bellies. I just wonder if the upper stretches could hold trout if managed properly. Just a thought.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know but that would be really cool to catch some wild rainbows!


----------



## horn-dog (Oct 26, 2009)

I know the system very well, and even in the upper reaches where there are strong groundwater influences it tops 72 degrees with regularity during the summer. This, combined with rainbows' propensity for finding the largest water possible rules them out. Browns may be possible, but there's no public access to get the state on board with such an endeavor...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

There are sporadic trout populations in small creeks all over eastern ohio

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

